# Flat Screen Plasma Tv



## wolfwood

OK - the football season IS over but the Olympics are coming.

We're thinking about replacing a monster 36" wide screen TV with a flatscreen so we can put it behind clossed doors in an already built-in corner cabinet. The existing big screen is nice - MUCH easier for these old eyes to see. But the beast is huge and dominates the whole end of the room. A 32" Flat screen will give us only 4" less screen and will - to our surprise - fit in the cabinet. I understnd that most of 'em are HD ready but with the limited available od HD broadcast that's of limited value for a few years. We are also unlikely to connect a PC as the PC is upstairs...the wireless laptop is what's used downstairs where the TV is...bit will connect the camera & camcorder, as well as the DVD player. Have also gotten spoiled with a great built in Surround Sound feature on the current set.

Haven't been impressed with the on-line reviews given to Sony - which surprised me - but really don't have much to compare to, either. Anyone out there with experience? If it matters, we have both Direct TV and local cable.

Thanks!


----------



## Highlander96

Wolfie,

We bought a Panasonic ED Plasma in November. We LOVE it. My dad, who never watches TV actually liked it so much, he went out and bought one.

The ED is enhanced definition which is HDMI compatable. 16:9 aspect and has some of the black color resolution I have ever seen in a TV. If we go to HDTV, we will only be able to get 85% of the true HD signal due to the Enhanced Definition. I have sen my TV in HD mode and I could not tell the difference from the Samsung HDTV Monitor right next to it. It got really good reviews.

Have fun shopping!

Tim action


----------



## huntr70

My 31 inch regular TV sucks compared to your's....period.































Steve


----------



## Highlander96

Wolfie,

By the way..... Our Directv picture with S-Video cables is out of this world. Component Video with a progressive scan DVD player is even better.

Good Luck Shopping!!!

Tim


----------



## camping479

Don't rule out an LCD, worth a look. I've seen a few Sharp AQUOS televisions installed in a few or our jobs at work and the picture is very nice.

I think HD is going to be the standard for television broadcasts some time in 2008.

My next television, if you want to call it that, will be a projector setup.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood

camping479 said:


> Don't rule out an LCD, worth a look. I've seen a few Sharp AQUOS televisions installed in a few or our jobs at work and the picture is very nice.
> 
> I think HD is going to be the standard for television broadcasts some time in 2008.
> 
> My next television, if you want to call it that, will be a projector setup.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]73124[/snapback]​


The requirement is really for a flat screen/max 9in deep set (ergo: plasma or LCD) now that we know we could fit one into the cabinet .... plasma is not necessarily required. We want good picture & sound quality, with the future ability for HD.

We'd be replacing a really nice 43" aspect ration Hitachi 43FDX flatscreen projection TV .... lots of bells & whistles --- $2k+ new ---- 4 yrs old .... interested?







It does more than I ever thought a TV could (and probably everyhting we'd ever look for). Wouldn't consider a change, but it takes up lots of space in the room and NOW they're selling the thin sets in small sizes at 1/2 the price of 4 yrs ago


----------



## camping479

> We'd be replacing a really nice 43" aspect ration Hitachi 43FDX flatscreen projection TV .... lots of bells & whistles --- $2k+ new ---- 4 yrs old .... interested?


Tempting, but can't







. Just upgraded my front main channel speakers, got a new center channel speaker and moved one of my old towers to the rear so I have 6.1 surround sound now. After the expense and size of my new additions, I think the idea of a new television might put me in danger







.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood

camping479 said:


> We'd be replacing a really nice 43" aspect ration Hitachi 43FDX flatscreen projection TV .... lots of bells & whistles --- $2k+ new ---- 4 yrs old .... interested?
> 
> 
> 
> Tempting, but can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just upgraded my front main channel speakers, got a new center channel speaker and moved one of my old towers to the rear so I have 6.1 surround sound now. After the expense and size of my new additions, I think the idea of a new television might put me in danger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]73139[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

undestood. But surely Bella and the kids need a set of too, and surely the DW couldn't do too much of a nutty as long as you suggested that the kids deserved equal quality


----------



## 2500Ram

wolfwood said:


> We'd be replacing a really nice 43" aspect ration Hitachi 43FDX flatscreen projection TV .... lots of bells & whistles --- [snapback]73126[/snapback]​


Will it fit in my Outback







Ok not really but your other comment on picture and sound, forget good sound from a tv it won't happen for anything but maybe the late night news, yes it's getting better with virtual surround but it's still 2 tiny speakers you can't feel in the room, for any movies you want all the goodies a quality receiver and dedicated subwoofer and speakers will give, 5.1 6.1 or even 7.1 Dolby, not many movies, home rentals, are made yet with the 6 or 7.1 formats yet but just give it time.

.02 of your money spend.

BTW, I'd love a new LCD or plasma for the house but the tv's are only 3 years old, still dreaming of course.

Bill.


----------



## wolfwood

2500Ram said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'd be replacing a really nice 43" aspect ration Hitachi 43FDX flatscreen projection TV .... lots of bells & whistles --- [snapback]73126[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Will it fit in my Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok not really but your other comment on picture and sound, forget good sound from a tv it won't happen for anything but maybe the late night news, yes it's getting better with virtual surround but it's still 2 tiny speakers you can't feel in the room, for any movies you want all the goodies a quality receiver and dedicated subwoofer and speakers will give, 5.1 6.1 or even 7.1 Dolby, not many movies, home rentals, are made yet with the 6 or 7.1 formats yet but just give it time.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]73143[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You really are just a pure TECHIE, aren't you? Yeah, we have the external toys for the good sound...but gotta at least start with something decent. Gotta be able to hear the Broncos screamin' next year! btw - I may be dreamin', too (about the Tele not the Broncos, that is







)


----------



## 2500Ram

wolfwood said:


> You really are just a pure TECHIE, aren't you? [snapback]73147[/snapback]​


What is your definition of techie? Yes I like to research things on the internet. There is a term for this but I'm drawing a blank, I sure PDX_Doug know what I'm talking about but it something like a jack of all trades but a master of none.

Now back to you question on tv's, plasma is way too expensive for me and LCD is looking better and better everyday. You can buy just a LCD monitor with HDMI inputs for close to 1/2 of a regular LCD tv, difference is there is no tv receiver in them so all video has to come from cable box or receiver, all you get is picture. Maybe that's an option since you say you have all the "goodies" already?

Just more food for thought.


----------



## Thor

Given the choice I would stick with an LCD widescreen HDTV. You may not use everything now but in a few years you never know. I have HDTV at home and once you have it, you never look back. My sat. currently has 28 stations that are High Def.

A couple things that I have noticed since I bought mine:

1 - I use it for slideshows from my digital camera (card slot or usb port)Mine has a card slot that takes my memory card and turn my tv into a window based type look to view my pictures. You can do simple edits but you can mark them for printing as well)
2 - Camcorder - can not forget about that either
3 - If you have Kids - video games
4 - DVD - DVD arer now HD upgrades
5 - I have not hooked up my computer; however, my next computer will be a laptop and I can see using the TV (PIP functions) watching a game while surfing Outbackers.com









Good Luck - TV shopping is always alot of fun

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> 5 - I have not hooked up my computer; however, my next computer will be a laptop and I can see using the TV (PIP functions) watching a game while surfing Outbackers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck - TV shopping is always alot of fun
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]73202[/snapback]​


KB is already seriously questioning my committment to the rest of society....
We do use the current HD-ready set for all of the above (xcept PC hookup). ....looking to move to a nice THIN set & be able to close it behind doors when not in use....which is most of the time. Soooo - as this thinking loops back around - probably won't be spending $2k on a new set in the near future....just dreaming, I guess. But dreams are good - right?


----------



## PDX_Doug

What fun! A new TV!









A couple of things to consider, Wolfie...

First, based on the size you are talking about, I would look very closely at the LCD TV's. The plasmas are great, but they suffer from image burn-in and the only remedy is replacement. Granted, unless you leave the TV on all the time, it will be years until burn-in is an issue, but eventually it will be with a plasma (not with a LCD). Also, plasmas are known to have power supply issues, and again the cure is replacing the TV. That being said, the Panasonics are rated the best plasma you can buy these days by pretty much everybody that knows about these things. As for the LCD's, we have a Sharp, and it is stunning.

The second issue is screen size. Pretty much all the flat panels these days are wide screen (16:9), and compared to a conventional (4:3) aspect ratio, you will give up a lot of height for the 'same size' TV. A couple of examples to illustrate...

Your current 36" TV has a 'nominal' screen size of 21.6" high x 28.8" wide
A 32", 4:3 aspect ratio screen will be 19.2" high x 25.6" wide
A 32", 16:9 aspect ratio screen will be 15.7" high x 27.9" wide

As you can see, you are giving up a lot of image height, and consequently the TV is going to seem much smaller than it is. Furthermore, when watching a conventional (4:3) broadcast, your image size is going to be 15.7" high x 20.9" wide. Way smaller than what you are used to. That said, I personally will never buy a 4:3 again. You just have to be aware that you are talking apples and oranges when comparing screen sizes.

A final note... You will notice I listed your current TV as a 'nominal' size. That is because CRT (tube) type TV's and monitors are measured the full size of the tube, including the portion of the tube outside the limits of the TV's fascia. The actual image size you see can be substantally less. Plasma and LCD TV measurements accurately reflect the image you will see.

Good luck, and have fun shopping!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim

If you would like to buy a set that will not be outdated for a long time to come you might consider waiting until the summer when the true 1080P sets come out. This is the next generation of, and highest definition you will see for the next 5 or so years.

That said, 1080P sets _are _currently available (and I have one) and they look stunning when connected to a quality video source. However, the current sets do not accept a 1080P input through the normal connections (component, S-Video, etc..), and instead "up-convert" the image you send them to 1080P. Don't get me wrong, they look awsome. However, at the consumer electronics show this month all the majors will be rolling out thier new sets that will now accept a true 1080P input and not need to upconvert. Some say that this will result in an even better HD image.

If you need a thin set such as plasma or LCD I would suggest plasma. Both look excellent but the plasma does have darker and blacker blacks than the LCD.

You will also need to become familiar with the term HDMI which is the pure digital connection you will want to use as much as possible. It's video and 5.1 DTS audio combined, and most quality sets have two HDMI inputs. One for your DVD player, and one for your set top cable/dish box.

As to good audio, your TV won't have much to do with this as you will rely upon your surround sound receiver and speakers to do this job. If you have any money left after buying the TV, a good quality HDMI switching receiver can be had for about $1000. This type of unit will take the video feeds from your high quality sources (DVD & set top box) via it's own HDMI input connectors, and send 1 HDMI connection out to your TV. The advantage of this is avoiding the possible echo or audio delay that can happen when you feed the video straight to the TV then bounce the audio connection back to the receiver. Two nice units that come to mind are the Yamaha RX-2600V or Denon 3805 and 3806.

I gotta warn ya though, the whole home theater thing is a slippery slope! One that I've been sliding down since buying my own Samsung HD set back in November. The family does really enjoy the whole experience though and we watch alot of movies.

Hmmm...wonder if that popcorn machine is still on sale at Costco !


----------



## camping479

> I gotta warn ya though, the whole home theater thing is a slippery slope!


Slippery??? It's a cliff!!!!!







I've spent more money and time on audio equipment than I care to say







. A lot of my equipment is second hand because I couldn't afford the nice equipment I wanted brand new. By the time you buy a good receiver, 5 good quality speakers and a sub that can reach down below 20hz you can easily spend 3 or 4 grand.

Like Jim we do really enjoy watching movies together and it makes for a really fun experience.

Mike


----------



## California Jim

A cliff !!! Indeed.

One last thing I forgot to mention that is really cool. Most of the new sets have a VGA computer monitor input on the rear that can be connected to your Home Theater PC (HTPC for the hard core techies), and also your.....Laptop!

We have a WIFI system running in the house and what's cool is that I have hooked up a laptop to my bigscreen downstairs, accessed the "My Pictures" folder on our main PC upstairs, and viewed our family photos on the TV. It's really cool to do when you have the family and extended family over at the house. Everybody can all look together and really enjoys doing this.

Ah the possibilities


----------



## PDX_Doug

OK guys... I'm begging you. Don't get me started here!









It has been way too long (almost 6 months) since I have added any 'black boxes' to my system. I feel the feva' comin' on!

HOLD ME BACK MAMA, I'M COMIN' HOME!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479

Whatya got Doug???









Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug

camping479 said:


> Whatya got Doug???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]73329[/snapback]​


Let's see...
Monitors:
Toshiba CRT, Sony CRT, Sharp LCD

The Stack:
Yamaha 8.1 receiver, NAD pre-amp, NAD power amp, Pioneer LaserDisc, Sony 301 disc DVD/CD changer, Toshiba DVD, Mitsubishi S-VHS, DirecTV w/Tivo, DirecTV receivers (2), NAD Tuner, NAD CD, Philips CD recorder, Technics lateral tracking turntable w/Stanton 681EEE, Nakamichi cassette, Monster Power conditioner.

Speakers:
Vandersteen, Definitive Technologies, Advent

Next up:
HDTV Front projector

I must be forgetting something....
(oh yeah, 'The Electric Bill'!)

Happy Listening,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96

PDX_Doug said:


> What fun! A new TV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of things to consider, Wolfie...
> 
> First, based on the size you are talking about, I would look very closely at the LCD TV's. The plasmas are great, but they suffer from image burn-in and the only remedy is replacement. Granted, unless you leave the TV on all the time, it will be years until burn-in is an issue, but eventually it will be with a plasma (not with a LCD). Also, plasmas are known to have power supply issues, and again the cure is replacing the TV. That being said, the Panasonics are rated the best plasma you can buy these days by pretty much everybody that knows about these things. As for the LCD's, we have a Sharp, and it is stunning.
> 
> The second issue is screen size. Pretty much all the flat panels these days are wide screen (16:9), and compared to a conventional (4:3) aspect ratio, you will give up a lot of height for the 'same size' TV. A couple of examples to illustrate...
> 
> Your current 36" TV has a 'nominal' screen size of 21.6" high x 28.8" wide
> A 32", 4:3 aspect ratio screen will be 19.2" high x 25.6" wide
> A 32", 16:9 aspect ratio screen will be 15.7" high x 27.9" wide
> 
> As you can see, you are giving up a lot of image height, and consequently the TV is going to seem much smaller than it is. Furthermore, when watching a conventional (4:3) broadcast, your image size is going to be 15.7" high x 20.9" wide. Way smaller than what you are used to. That said, I personally will never buy a 4:3 again. You just have to be aware that you are talking apples and oranges when comparing screen sizes.
> 
> A final note... You will notice I listed your current TV as a 'nominal' size. That is because CRT (tube) type TV's and monitors are measured the full size of the tube, including the portion of the tube outside the limits of the TV's fascia. The actual image size you see can be substantally less. Plasma and LCD TV measurements accurately reflect the image you will see.
> 
> Good luck, and have fun shopping!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]73291[/snapback]​


The new ratings for Plasma life is roughly 60,000 hours. If left on for 8 hours a day that gives you roughly 20 years. I don't know about anyone else, but I don't keep a TV for 20 years.

Again my $.02,

Tim


----------



## Thor

PDX_Doug said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatya got Doug???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]73329[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...
> Monitors:
> Toshiba CRT, Sony CRT, Sharp LCD
> 
> The Stack:
> Yamaha 8.1 receiver, NAD pre-amp, NAD power amp, Pioneer LaserDisc, Sony 301 disc DVD/CD changer, Toshiba DVD, Mitsubishi S-VHS, DirecTV w/Tivo, DirecTV receivers (2), NAD Tuner, NAD CD, Philips CD recorder, Technics lateral tracking turntable w/Stanton 681EEE, Nakamichi cassette, Monster Power conditioner.
> 
> Speakers:
> Vandersteen, Definitive Technologies, Advent
> 
> Next up:
> HDTV Front projector
> 
> I must be forgetting something....
> (oh yeah, 'The Electric Bill'!)
> 
> Happy Listening,
> Doug
> [snapback]73335[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

PDX

How do fit all of that in the Outback
















Thor


----------



## Katrina

PDX_Doug said:


> The Stack:
> Yamaha 8.1 receiver, NAD pre-amp, NAD power amp, Pioneer LaserDisc, Sony 301 disc DVD/CD changer, Toshiba DVD, Mitsubishi S-VHS, DirecTV w/Tivo, DirecTV receivers (2), NAD Tuner, NAD CD, Philips CD recorder, Technics lateral tracking turntable w/Stanton 681EEE, Nakamichi cassette, Monster Power conditioner.
> 
> I must be forgetting something....
> (oh yeah, 'The Electric Bill'!)
> 
> Happy Listening,
> Doug
> [snapback]73335[/snapback]​


What no DVD recorder?

Have you noticed that you can't find a DVD recorder in black?


----------



## California Jim

PDX_Doug said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatya got Doug???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]73329[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...
> Monitors:
> Toshiba CRT, Sony CRT, Sharp LCD
> 
> The Stack:
> Yamaha 8.1 receiver, NAD pre-amp, NAD power amp, Pioneer LaserDisc, Sony 301 disc DVD/CD changer, Toshiba DVD, Mitsubishi S-VHS, DirecTV w/Tivo, DirecTV receivers (2), NAD Tuner, NAD CD, Philips CD recorder, Technics lateral tracking turntable w/Stanton 681EEE, Nakamichi cassette, Monster Power conditioner.
> 
> Speakers:
> Vandersteen, Definitive Technologies, Advent
> 
> Next up:
> HDTV Front projector
> 
> I must be forgetting something....
> (oh yeah, 'The Electric Bill'!)
> 
> Happy Listening,
> Doug
> [snapback]73335[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Nice set-up Doug! Sorry to get ya started again


----------



## wolfwood

Update - went "looking" (specifically, NOT shopping) this weekend...

California Jim says "....if you've got any money left...". Fortunately - we don't. We bought an Outback 3 months ago...Puff took care of any cash flow for quite awhile.

After reading/looking/talking lots - we have pretty much fallen into unrequited love with the Sony Bravia (37" LCD). We had decided on an LCD before we went out to actually touch these things. Loved the Hitachi - picture quality was exceptional! Then learned that - despite the labelling - we were watching a Plasma in HD (Did the blacktank labeller changed jobs?) Looked at the Hitachi LCS and it looked like the photographer forgot to use his tripod. Movin' on.... saw several nice sets....learned about HD (hadn't seriously gone that route before) and then - WALA - in front of us appeared the Bravia. It sat side-by-side with a Plasma (really what we thought we wanted) and, quite frankly, the Bravia's picture was better....and was not on HD. Black blacks & very white whites. That would be our choice - if we were buying now - but we're not. There are a few other things we can spend that $$$ on first and, as some of you have suggested, new technology around the corner. We have a better-than-"perfectly good" monster TV now. We compromised with ourselves tho'. No new TV but HD gets installed on Jan. 25th!!!

Thanks for all the info! I'll probably be asking the same thing this time next year


----------



## kjdj

As a broadcast engineer I'll throw a though at you.

Don't spend $$$ on true 1080i. Less than 1 show in 1000 are or ever will be produced in 1080i. The cost even in 10 years is too high for the minimal picture improvment.
All HD equipment at the networks, Cable, broadcasters, etc is 720p and then upconverted to 1080i for marketing the techies.
Oh yea just because the 5.1,6.1,or7.1 light on your audio decoder lights doesn't mean it is so.


----------



## Highlander96

kjdj said:


> As a broadcast engineer I'll throw a though at you.
> 
> Don't spend $$$ on true 1080i. Less than 1 show in 1000 are or ever will be produced in 1080i. The cost even in 10 years is too high for the minimal picture improvment.
> All HD equipment at the networks, Cable, broadcasters, etc is 720p and then upconverted to 1080i for marketing the techies.
> Oh yea just because the 5.1,6.1,or7.1 light on your audio decoder lights doesn't mean it is so.
> [snapback]73469[/snapback]​


So let me get this right......If my Enhanced Definition Plasma only supports 720 HD as I have been told. It does not matter since the HD signal is upconverted. If that is true, it is no wonder why my TV looked just ad good as the full HD Plasma that was right next to it.

I may have this wrong, but it makes sense. I know I was told that I can not get the "full" 1080 HD signal.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## California Jim

kjdj said:


> As a broadcast engineer I'll throw a though at you.
> 
> Don't spend $$$ on true 1080i. Less than 1 show in 1000 are or ever will be produced in 1080i. The cost even in 10 years is too high for the minimal picture improvment.
> All HD equipment at the networks, Cable, broadcasters, etc is 720p and then upconverted to 1080i for marketing the techies.
> Oh yea just because the 5.1,6.1,or7.1 light on your audio decoder lights doesn't mean it is so.
> [snapback]73469[/snapback]​


True for over the air/cable/satelite broadcasts, although CBS is actually shooting alot of their sports broadcasts with 1080i cameras, and the others will surely follow soon. Anyway point well taken for broadcast sources. Still limited.

However, the latest 1080P upconverting sets are stunning, and noticibly better than 720P. If you love watching very high quality movies at home (and even that upconverted HD broadcast), it's the best option available and not likely to be outdated anytime soon as your example points out.


----------



## Thor

Kevin

Cool profession







- I guess your DW cannot complain about your audio/video toys at home --- remember it is work related









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug

The 1080P sets are stunning! The only problem is, none of the current crop support a 1080P input.

Granted, there is no 1080P material to input at this point, but that is bound to change... And then you are looking at one big mother of a doorstop!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

